# Mold, Mildew or Soot? How to tell?



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you can buy a swab kit and send it to a lab.
On the other hand, if she needs any elctrical done now is the time while you bcan see the studs


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

That's neither mould nor mildew; it's a soot-like dirty substance that is in the air, from cooking and heating, just floating around. It's what gives you dirty carpets and furniture. It is stuck on the lines where the joists are because the joists are at a different temperature than the rest of the ceiling and condensation makes them sticky.

Wash with detergent and rinse well. Then reinsulate the ceiling if you can.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You nailed it when you mentioned the oil candles. They produce soot which condenses out of the air onto cooler surfaces such as the joists and nail heads. To be more exact microscopic particles of soot attach themselves to microscopic bits of water vapor which then condense on cooler surfaces. Oil lamps and scented candles are notorious soot producers


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> You nailed it when you mentioned the oil candles. They produce soot which condenses out of the air onto cooler surfaces such as the joists and nail heads. To be more exact microscopic particles of soot attach themselves to microscopic bits of water vapor which then condense on cooler surfaces. Oil lamps and scented candles are notorious soot producers


 Agreed! 
i once had an apartment lessee that liked to burn candles!
When she moved out I had one hell of a mess on my hands.
I had to scrub all the walls with TSP then prime and paint everything.
Try doing this job in a 5 room apartment, over weekend, before next tenant moves in.
Not fun! I HATE candles!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a tenant do the same thing to me. And she was adamant about not smoking cigarettes. Not sure why. The soot from the candles was probably worse.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup...well I have seen a house where no-one smoked and no candles were used. Bad insulation and our heating climate were the culprits.


----------



## AnotherUsername (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and helpful advice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

